# Stretchers...or no stretchers?



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey All,

Okay this is a question for all you style mongers out there (ie: everybody) I am not really concerned about the strength of the legs but I'm wondering if I ought to put stretchers in here for more stylistic flair…or not. Now I know some of you might say, "well it just depends on what you like…" That's not good enough for me, what I'm looking for are YOUR opinions. Stretchers I'm considering putting in would consist of two short stretchers on each end of the table then one 4 or 5 inch wide stretcher connecting the two end stretchers.

Anyway chime in if you would, I'm curious to hear some opinions.

Thanks,
~isaac

here's some pics of the table as…not finished with oil on the bottom yet.

!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!
!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would not put stretchers in unless the have a unique design or contrasting wood something other than just straight stretchers. The table is already beautiful with wonderful wood and great design.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks Jim,
that's the way i've been leaning but i'm gonna wait to hear more.

~isaac


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I like it the way it is.


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are looking for opinions, here goes.
I would say no streachers since the legs get larger going down streachers might tend to make it look bottom heavy. Unless, well, you are expecting a really big guest to use it for an ottoman regularly. 
I like the two tone wood in the legs and the wood contrast in the top. Let that shine.


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2007)

Issac…..I agree w/ scottishrose as well as the others. The table is not for sitting, therefore, theres hould be 
no racking. If your table legs tapered down (top to bottom), cross strecher might work., but that's 
another day. Stay w/ what you have.

ED


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I say no


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

It looks great as it is! ...but if you did want to add something I could invision arches instead of straight stretchers…jm2c


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i agree: no stretchers. they would at best not be much seen, and at worst make the lower portion look to cluttered.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

yup ,
no stretchers ,
its already busy enough .

sure is beautiful !


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah Man!

I knew you guys would come through. I really appreciate all the opinions, I kept postponing putting the stretchers in because something just didn't feel right and now you've all backed up my gut feeling. I guess it just goes to prove that old saying about "trusting your gut first".

thanks Guys,
~isaac


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Okay, so all you have are man opinions.
Here's an opinion from the other half…
The table is plain to me.
I would like to see the bell bottom legs accentuated with end stretchers, wide at legs tapering narrow to center of stretcher. Then a center stretcher the length of the table, straight length.
It will give it a sturdier look and set of the beautiful tapering of the legs.

Just my opinion, if all of you still disagree….I'm calling your wives !! LOL

Lisa


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Lisa,
thanks for chiming in, you got a laugh out loud from me on the "calling your wives" comment! I'd considered doing stretchers similar to what you described but with a small shelf !
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!

and it's position would be something like this!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!

and an end view of said position!
From Spalted SweetGum & Walnut coffee table
!

so now with your opinion on the table, i guess i'm still gonna agonize over it for a few more days or so. and of course i'm still welcoming any and all opinions on this matter.

~isaac


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I say no to the stretchers. I don't think the legs need anything to accent them as it is. Besides, it looks as though you've already got a finish on it (I could be wrong, can't access the hosting site and see larger pics, down side to working at a government facility), so to put the stretchers in you'd have to either cut mortises or drill dowel holes and if the tables already got a coat of finish, then I'd assume that the tables been assembled and that would make it very difficult to cut or drill accurately and you run the risk of ruining the piece.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

how about a mock up of the idea ,
on some cans or something ,
just to look at it ?
then you will be able to see it both ways before plunging in .


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

At this point I would say "no " to the stretchers, cause like Chris said, it looks like you've already finished it, and already have a finish on it. But- in the building process, if you were going to put in a bottom shelf, then that would have been the time to do it. Otherwise, now you would run into problems , and it would look like "add-ons" came later. Leave it alone!! I've made coffee tables with and without stretchers, and bottom shelves, but as you know, it all has to be done in the woodworking/ building. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

only the tabletop is finished. the skirt and the legs aren't finished with anything yet and the top is not yet attached…so the possibilities are still endless, almost.

~isaac


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I think that the only type of stretcher that would work with that table would be a large cross stretcher from diagonal leg to diagonal leg where your smaller top rests in the middle.

On a side note, that sweet gum is floating in that walnut frame, right?


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Rhett,

my wife actually had the same idea, she said that any other type of stretcher might seem too plain.

and castigate me if you will, but no the sweet gum isn't floating in the walnut frame, it's all pocket holed together. i know, i know…i may have problems with movement but with as muggy as it is here in deep East Texas (where yesterday it was 85 with 95% relative humidity and today it's in the mid 70's with 90% humidity and next week it might even dry up a bit) anyway it seems like any problems i could be looking at would've at least manifested a little bit by now. the top has been together now for about a month, in my garage shop.

thanks for the input/warning?
~isaac


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey dust bunny, I'm not a guy and I don't have a wife! You think any of these guys would call themselves scottishrose?


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the look of the table, as it is now. It reminds me of Cypress trees growing up out of the water. Because of the Asian influence, I have to think they would add more structure to the table. Arched "I" stretchers or a diagonal cross-stretcher, possibly capped off with a small interior shelf seems appropriate to me. I think the former is more basic, but you've already gone artsy, so the latter would be going all the way. I'm thinking a couple of Sketchup drawings might be in order. You've made such a beautiful piece, and you still seem so conflicted. I totally empathize…


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think you also need to consider what you're going to use the table for. Would stretchers get in the way of, for example, chairs? Also, what do you want to attract attention? I think the pattern of the sweetgum against walnut draws the eye. It's a beautiful job. You don't need to add extra detail to draw the eye away from the top. But that's my opinion.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Lisa should have thought of this… it is much easier to run a vacuum sweeper or dust mop under the table without stretchers. But, I'm not an expert at those gadgets… just ask my wife.


----------



## Ozzy1812 (Oct 2, 2008)

Make a mockup of cardboard and place it on there. The table should have balance. What is the focal point.


----------

